# My cat taps me on the nose



## Emma clarke (Jan 2, 2013)

My cat taps me on the nose with his paw at least once a day. Sometimes he does it several times but he is always very gentle with it. Does this happen to anyone else and what is it all about? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

A few on mine do - two of them use it to get me up in the morning but they also do it at other times.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

You are being lightly petted. Cats copy us.


----------



## Emma clarke (Jan 2, 2013)

Aww how cute! It does happen mostly in the night when I'm half asleep.I was wondering if he is trying to get me up or wanting fuss 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Ziggy touches my face at least 3 times a day. Sometimes my cheek or nose. Moosey does it when we are laying in bed snuggled up.

Ziggy just does it whenever I am holding her and looking at her.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Yuki does it too. I love it, she's so gentle it's like she's petting me  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Simba's Mom (Nov 18, 2012)

Simba likes to pat my nose when I'm sleeping & she's hungry. She also reaches out to touch my face when she is being petted. I love it & feel like she is communicating with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince does that 24/7. It means "scratch my jowls". Nowadays he just scratches my cheek in the place where he wants to be scratched (the bottom part where the mandible is), to make it totally clear. He also does that when I'm scratching beside the exact spot where he wants to be scratched this very second. If I don't heed the request, he looks at me despondently like I've just abandoned him back in the streets to starve to death. I am a slave.


----------



## Bonnie037 (Jan 15, 2013)

My kitties do it too, usually on my cheek though. They tend to do it when they want attention. They'll jump up on the arm of the couch and tap me. It's like they're telling me it's time to pet them. Sometimes they'll do it right after I stop petting them, like they're telling me not to stop.


----------



## Emma clarke (Jan 2, 2013)

He he.....its really quite endearing isn't it! They are clever little things and bring so much joy to my life!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I actually hate it when he does that, because there's usually some not quite retracted claw there that stings my face. I've been teaching them for a long time not to cling to me or pat me with claws extended, but they don't learn.


----------



## autoexec (Nov 30, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> I actually hate it when he does that, because there's usually some not quite retracted claw there that stings my face. I've been teaching them for a long time not to cling to me or pat me with claws extended, but they don't learn.


haha mine actually does it on purpose... she's still a young little brat.. usually when i'm in bed she'll come hit my face .. when i don't react she'll poke my eye... half of the time I react but the last step is to poke with open claws.. 

I'm doomed...for the next 15 or more years!


----------



## MaxxCat (Jan 8, 2013)

autoexec said:


> haha mine actually does it on purpose... she's still a young little brat.. usually when i'm in bed she'll come hit my face .. when i don't react she'll poke my eye... half of the time I react but the last step is to poke with open claws..
> 
> I'm doomed...for the next 15 or more years!


Maxx thinks it's fun to nibble on my chin or bat at my nose when I'm trying to sleep. He's about 14 to 15 weeks old. Luckily I keep his nails trimmed so I don't get scratched, but still, I'm trying to sleep!


----------

